# dead track setup



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey all,

ok so I have my maxtrax setup & I now have a computer setup right next to the track so all I need now is to know how to setup a cable so I can use the deadtrack I have in the track. I was reading gregory braun's site & he has some pretty useful info but I didn't see exactly how to build my own cable. Can anyone point me to a place or otherwise that has the info on how to build my own cable?

Thanks for any & all info.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

What port are you gonna be using?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

well I have a 9 pin port & usb ... That's all that's available on this machine. I thought I had heard somewhere about a pin out for this thing but hey I could be wrong, wouldn't be the 1st time.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If you need a different port, you can always add a board to one of your PC's expansion slots. That's how I have ports for my old school, pre-USB printers.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a link to Slot Race Manager's wiring diagrams. I used their product with photo cells, but it works with dead strips too. The important thing is to make sure none of the power from the track or cars come back up the line to your serial port. 

http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/hardware/lighttree.html

[Paul


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

BTW, doesn't "dead track" sound like something in Bob Zilla's Slot Cave of Horrors? :freak: :freak:

Sorry but it is Halloween...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> BTW, doesn't "dead track" sound like something in Bob Zilla's Slot Cave of Horrors? :freak: :freak:
> 
> Sorry but it is Halloween...


I saw the thread and thought I would bring that up, but our own Hutt is always quick on the draw......

By the way, I recommend Zombie cables.


----------

